# 13 HP Tecumseh starting



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

I am attempting to repair a 13 hp Tecumseh w/ electric start. Don't know the history of the machine. It is on a MTD lawn tractor 
Model is OHV130206820D. 
When I first tried to start, it would spin then bind on compression. I adjusted the valves to get compression release working. It spins more easily now. Still have a probem with starting, as when I have fuel and spark it more often than not tries to kick the engine backwards! I have checked the flywheel key, and it is not even partially sheared. Have had the battery checked and it is OK. If I crank it long enough, I can usually get it to fire normally and it seems to run fine, except that it seems to require some choking till it gets warm. I can't believe that the starting problem can be good for the battery or starter. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Could Possibly be a failing starter motor, I have had a problem with the ohv Tecumsehs kicking back if they don't turn over fast enough when trying to start. If the engine turns over at normal speed, then its possible the cam is a tooth off if the engine was ever taken apart.


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

Is there any way to test these starters without just putting another one in to see if it works better? I'm reluctant to part with the cash if it turns out not to be the starter. Most parts places refuse to take returns on electrical parts, don't they?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

You want to be sure its the starter before you spend the money, because yes most shops do not take back electrical parts and they are very expensive. Double check your valve lash and check for improvement. There are a couple ways to test the starter, but i normally just can tell from experience. With a full battery, your engine should rotate at least 3 times per second with a good starter, anything less and your starter is failing.


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

We're having a cold snap here will check the starter this weekend. Thanks for the help Justin. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## arnieg (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the same motor with the same problem----just got it with no history info. It is about 20 degrees out now so it does crank slowly. Might that be the problem. Will I have to wait for the ground hog prediction to come true before I can start it ??


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

as long as the battery is FULLY changed, it should turn over at a good speed and should start...these motors are just like snow blower engines and they start fine below zero, but us a 110 volt starter.


----------

